# Smoky black? Brownskin? PIC HEAVY!



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sire is brownskin.
Baby looks to be smokey black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

I knew he was a brownskin! My friend will be glad to hear that the foal is smokey black. She wanted a black colt!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The stallion is quite handsome. brownskin is one of my absolute favorite colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep. Sire is smoky brown/brownskin and the foal looks smoky black.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Agree with everyone sire is smokey brown and baby is smokey black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> The stallion is quite handsome. brownskin is one of my absolute favorite colors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ditto, dad brownskin, baby smoky black. This is a classic example of a smoky black foal being somewhat darker than a black foal.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I was thinking sooty buckskin (the stallion)....


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Remali said:


> I was thinking sooty buckskin....


No too dark. Brown agouti buckskin foals are born creamier than this. And dad is typically brown agouti with cream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

